# need long zoom camera between 16-10k



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi

Looking for a long zoom camera with good controls and good photography in low light. Main use to photograph at hilly areas or sites. Occasional indoor shoots as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2012)

your budget is 6-10k or 10-16k


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 9, 2012)

10-16k srry on the typo. 16k is max i can go


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

SX240 will cost about 16.5k from ebay... If you think it's out of your budget, you can check these

HX10V
TZ25

Are you OK with bulkier cam???


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 9, 2012)

ya np on bulk i was looking for slr like functions but not compromising on image quality. am ok with manual controls 
but ya low light photography is my imp because Diwali is coming near.


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

If you are expecting IQ of DSLR from a fixed lens long zoom, I am afraid it's not available in your budget. It seems like SX240 is the best bet here...

In your budget you may get bridge cameras but they really don't perform well in low light. Better spend that extra 500 and get SX240. In my view, that's the best cam you can get in this budget.


There is an offer in ebay for 16k... you can grab it or you can very well wait and get better deal around the festival time.


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 9, 2012)

ok the specs on hx10v looks tempting how much it differ then SX240 apart from mpixel count.
Also i was checking out fujifilm sl300 and s4500 hows that any input. Also a friend of mine told to check dsc h10 if its there in the market.


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

From the best deal from ebay, you can get HX10V for 14900/-

SX240
produce better IQ
better manual exposure controls

HX10V
better video
better battery life

Note: Don't mind megapixels...

Yeah, those Fuji bridge cam's spec are so good esp. SL300 but the reviews and performance are not that good. But I would suggest if you want low end bridge with manual exposure controls.

I haven't heard about H10, but H100 that too very recently... There was no announcement for this camera, no review and not enough info about the product even from the official website.


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 9, 2012)

its this one my friend got
Sony Cybershot DSC-H10 Price in India, Sony Cybershot DSC-H10 Reviews, Buy Sony Camera Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

^ It's 4yr old and out of stock...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 10, 2012)

DSC-H100 ??

16.1 Mega Pixel H Series 21x Optical Zoom Cyber-shot

Get up close and personal with landscapes, architecture and your best friends with the Cyber-shot H100. It has the feel and features of a DSLR, with 16.1 megapixels and a powerful 21x zoom you will capture every moment in sharp clarity.

Super HAD CCD sensor with 16.1 effective megapixels for detailed images
Powerful optical 21x zoom covers wide 25mm- tele 525mm
Movie (720p) can be recorded in high definition quality
Clear Photo LCD (approx. 460k dots) shows images in detail
Intelligent Auto makes shooting easier and minimizes missed shots even in difficult shooting situations


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 10, 2012)

DSC-H100? Specs (CCD, 21x zoom in bridge format, 720p) sound like it is either old or a cheap bridge cam (like L810) 
My votes for
1. SX240
2. TZ-25
3. HX10


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

Bro get canon SX240HS ....everyone who bought it liked it...its the best in that range...if flipkart is costly check local market for the price...you may get it cheaper locally


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> DSC-H100? Specs (CCD, 21x zoom in bridge format, 720p) sound like it is either old or a cheap bridge cam (like L810)



It's AA powered, does have manual exposure controls... There is no info about IS, if it does have OIS then it can give nice competition to SX160, L610.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

but y will sony release a big size h100 as an upgrade of small and sexy h90 ...strange


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

^ It doesn't seems to be upgrade of H90...


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Oct 10, 2012)

hey guys i need to know a range of cameras between 10-16k. SX240HS sees to be nice option also my purchase will be before diwali. My cousin is also looking for a camera around 10k. How is sx150 is heard alot in this forum. Also would love to check options in around 12k-13k for him. Is h100 selling anywhere. Should i wait for any upcoming cameras. Help greatly appreciated

think i found it
*www.ebay.in/itm/Sony-Cyber-Shot-DS...al_Cameras&hash=item4d057c999e#ht_7769wt_1143

seems good specs for the price point any views on this is appreciated.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

There is insufficient information about H100. Better you can avoid that cam...

For 10k
WX50
SX150

For 13k
TZ25
F660EXR (the cheapest RAW capable camera, but you have to miss few things)
P300
S6400
WX150


----------

